# Exercise reduces anxiety?



## imNotShy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've had several docs tell me that doing aerobic exercise for 30 minutes a day can reduce anxiety and depression. I'm really not motivated to put this to the test. Has anyone who exercises regularly noticed an improvement in their anxiety?


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

It can reduce it.

In my experience it will reduce your anxiety/depression, but with me it was only for a short time. I exercised for about a year staying in shape and all it did was reduce it for the time I was exercising and a little while afterwards. But I would defenatly put a thumbs up to doing this to help anyones situation.


----------



## imNotShy (Oct 17, 2010)

bignate said:


> It can reduce it.
> 
> In my experience it will reduce your anxiety/depression, but with me it was only for a short time. I exercised for about a year staying in shape and all it did was reduce it for the time I was exercising and a little while afterwards. But I would defenatly put a thumbs up to doing this to help anyones situation.


Well that's kind of depressing to hear. I'd like to give exercise a try but it's so much quicker and easier to just pop a Xanax. :fall


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

My therapist today and I discussed excercise at length. I think i'm gonna try it I'm gonna get over my fear and join a gym and do cardio type stuff not lifting or anything like that my goal is to reduce anxiety not get buff and my therapist says from her own personal experience that it helps a lot and me being desperate to try anything said it sounds like a good idea so we'll see. I might even shed a few pounds which would be nice too not that i really need too.


----------



## imNotShy (Oct 17, 2010)

Keith said:


> My therapist today and I discussed excercise at length. I think i'm gonna try it I'm gonna get over my fear and join a gym and do cardio type stuff not lifting or anything like that my goal is to reduce anxiety not get buff and my therapist says from her own personal experience that it helps a lot and me being desperate to try anything said it sounds like a good idea so we'll see. I might even shed a few pounds which would be nice too not that i really need too.


Yeah my therapist also recommended I join a gym but I'm way too afraid to step foot in one of those places. Please let me know how that goes for you.


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

I would have put a bullet in my brain a long time ago if I hadnt started lifting weights....

When I first started I felt very out of place in a gym and it took me several weeks to realize that everybody is paying attention to what they are doing(not looking at you) and that the people who are in really good shape dont look down on you, they support your effort to better yourself.



bignate said:


> In my experience it will reduce your anxiety/depression, but with me it was only for a short time. I exercised for about a year staying in shape and all it did was reduce it for the time I was exercising and a little while afterwards. But I would defenatly put a thumbs up to doing this to help anyones situation.


Excersise should be a part of your everday routine for the rest of your life. Its so satisfying and there is simply nothing better for your health.

I dont get why people think that they can run or lift for a year and all their problems will be solved for the rest of their life... its not plastic surgery, the the physical and mental benefits only last as long as you keep making an effort.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

imNotShy said:


> Yeah my therapist also recommended I join a gym but I'm way too afraid to step foot in one of those places. Please let me know how that goes for you.


Yeah i'm pretty scared too it seems like such an intimidating place ill add you as a friend and if/when i do end up going I'll let you know how it went


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Half the people I've seen at the gym are douchebags just there to look at themselves in the mirror and talk on a cell phone while lifting dumbells with the other hand. Most will be too preoccupied with themselves to notice you.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

try weight lifting,,, u'll feel something inside


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

its good exposure therapy, its good for you, and it actually does make you feel better shortly after. it helps get you out of a rut if you're in one.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

wxolue said:


> its good exposure therapy, its good for you, and it actually does make you feel better shortly after. it helps get you out of a rut if you're in one.


I agree.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

You should def. give it a try and make it part of your daily routine too..it will def. help with anxiety and depression..

I used to play soccer a lot when i was younger but i don't play as much anymore and i was starting to feel really heavy, old and inflexible..so i decided it's time to do something about it..

It doesn't matter what kind of exercise you do..it could be weight lifting, running, martial arts or yoga...and you don't have to go to a gym if it's too uncomfortable for you..

I don't like the whole idea of going to the gym so i started doing some body weight exercises and dynamic stretching in my room and after 2 weeks i already feel much lighter in movement..

There are tons of information on this stuff online for free but the hard part is searching through all of it..it can be little frustrating and time consuming until you find the right information you need..

If doing something like this on your own seems too much work and you prefer taking classes i would personally recommend taking yoga classes..it could be more suitable for you and the environment will be less intimidating..once you are comfortable with it and learn some basics you can then do it at your home or go to a gym later on if you want


----------



## magen709 (Oct 15, 2010)

It helped me get over postpartum depression after my daughter was born. I try to walk 30 min at least 3 times a week. It really helps if whatever you do is outside because the vitamin D from the sun helps ease depression. If you are worried about strangers, just take an ipod with you and the most you'll have to do is wave as you pass them.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

imNotShy said:


> Well that's kind of depressing to hear. I'd like to give exercise a try but it's so much quicker and easier to just pop a Xanax. :fall


Well if you are taking xanax and exercising then you would feel pretty good. Like if you worked out first and then took your medicine. It does take a little bit of energy to get up and exercise, but it does make you feel better. That's why they have the term "gym rat," because they love the way that shtt makes them feel.


----------



## maltese (Sep 11, 2010)

I exercise five times a week at a gym near my work. I go first thing in the morning and do different cardio each day along with weight training. For me it reduces my anxiety and stress levels soooo much. Without exercise I dont think I would be able to work. I find at the gym everyone is so busy doing their own thing that you feel comofrtable working out there. No one pays any attention to what I am doing.
I would recommend trying it for a few months and see if it helps. Good Luck


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, it does help. There's a good book about it called 'Spark: The Revolutionary New Science of Exercise and the Brain'.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Running was the only reason I was able to cope through h.s....so, yeah...IMO it can help.


----------



## imNotShy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I guess I'll give exercising a try. Not much to lose...


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes exercise helps with anxiety and depression a lot. It loosens your muscles up and gives you serotonin and boosts endorphins (something like that) to reduce depression and anxiety. Let me point out that it's not a solution to anxiety. I thought it was going to cure me, but it did not. The best exercise by far is jogging. No exercise helps you relax more than jogging.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I've found that it helps a lot. There is also a good amount of research supporting this.

http://www.fitness.gov/mentalhealth.htm


----------



## marias (Oct 15, 2010)

For me it helps a lot! Whenever I'm feeling down or my thoughts are not so clear working out always helps me! I think everyone should workout at least 3 times a week. You will definitely see and feel a difference! If you are fairly new to working out start slow and build your way up, most of the time people jump in too fast and they don't keep it up.
Good Luck!


----------



## Catch 22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Its helped me a lot in the past through various periods good and bad. When I was in my "locked in" part of the summer I was soaring and I even completely beat my Depression for a couple months. Hope to get back on track soon.


----------



## haku001 (Oct 21, 2010)

It is almost gaurenteed to reduce my anxiety. I usually choose to run or swim for that amount of time. I really advice you to give it shot and do this over a certain period of time, not just once. I know this may come as shocker, but you might even get addicted. I know I am (but in moderation)


----------



## Catch 22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Also.. make sure you eat a balanced diet when doing it. Before I lost weight I tried exercising and it was a very short-term high/benefit compared to where it was after I started eating better.


----------



## GreenBanana (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't see why. Last time I tried to go out jogging, a bunch of teenagers on bikes mugged me. Luckily I didn't have any money for them to take because nobody in this country is hiring, so they just bled me like Joe Don Baker in Walking Tall (except less bitter). I tried swimming in the pool over the summer, but kept worrying about neighbors and neighborhood transients staring at my naked torso. I tried doing jumping jacks in my room but the ceiling kept getting in the way and I injured myself. Then I threw off all the junk piled on the stationary bike in the other room, but I was so bored staring at the laundry and it wouldn't fit in my room to watch TV while I ride. TV which I couldn't hear anyway over the noise of the exercise bike. I even tried walking down at this long walkway in the next town, but it's a waste of gas to get there and I kept getting mugged by winos and attacked by turkey buzzards and hyperactive dogs. Pretty much the only exercise I really get is some ritual masturbation, which according to my old nutrition professor, helps fight prostate cancer as well.


----------



## troyzeedaan (Oct 27, 2010)

*Yes*

There is no doubt regularly getting up early in morning and doing exercise is too good for a good health, because good health is the only factor to lead a good and healthy life*.

* __________________
Buy Vitamins


----------



## DaniShimmi (Oct 19, 2010)

GreenBanana said:


> I don't see why. Last time I tried to go out jogging, a bunch of teenagers on bikes mugged me. Luckily I didn't have any money for them to take because nobody in this country is hiring, so they just bled me like Joe Don Baker in Walking Tall (except less bitter). I tried swimming in the pool over the summer, but kept worrying about neighbors and neighborhood transients staring at my naked torso. I tried doing jumping jacks in my room but the ceiling kept getting in the way and I injured myself. Then I threw off all the junk piled on the stationary bike in the other room, but I was so bored staring at the laundry and it wouldn't fit in my room to watch TV while I ride. TV which I couldn't hear anyway over the noise of the exercise bike. I even tried walking down at this long walkway in the next town, but it's a waste of gas to get there and I kept getting mugged by winos and attacked by turkey buzzards and hyperactive dogs. Pretty much the only exercise I really get is some ritual masturbation, which according to my old nutrition professor, helps fight prostate cancer as well.


:lol


----------



## Sinusoidal (Sep 23, 2010)

Pain releases endorphines. Long exercise = painful experience -> then pleasure.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Sinusoidal said:


> Pain releases endorphines. Long exercise = painful experience -> then pleasure.


Just don't get addicted to exercise.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

It helps with depression, but I stopped going to the gym due to my anxiety.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, working out definitely reduces anxiety in most people. For me, going to the gym in the morning usually calms me down, and gives me a better "jump start" to my day. It puts me in a better mood, and even helps wake me up before school. Keep with it.


----------

